# Finish on the General Campaign Star



## Shives (5 Oct 2009)

Hello all,

Just wondering if anyone else has had problems with their GCS finish rubbing off? I am not polishing it but notice a worn out look on it...has anyone "dipped" theirs? Pics? 

Thanks!

Andrew


----------



## MikeL (5 Oct 2009)

Haven't had that issue with mine.


----------



## PMedMoe (5 Oct 2009)

Me neither.


----------



## Shives (5 Oct 2009)

There are three different finishes I have seen...the new ones (the last 1 year) are bright and shinny. the other is a nice powder finish and the third is like mine. It is a dull powder finish. Mine isn't that bad but my brothers is worn right off, and he took care of it too. 

Andrew


----------



## harry8422 (5 Oct 2009)

if you are in petawawa there is a place i believe it is called distinguished honours, if you were to call them they would most likely be of some help.


----------



## PuckChaser (6 Oct 2009)

All the new ones are made at the RC Mint, they are gold plated and won't have the finish rub off. The bar on these ones is very thick and ugly looking though. Unfortunately, my GCS is like yours, and the finish is rubbing off on the centre. If it gets worse, I'm going to get a replacement medal sent in. I don't think there's much you can do with it, as the finish looks like its just painted on the dull coloured ones.


----------

